# Dunhill "stamping" guide??



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone know of a guide that states what the various stampings on a Dunhill mean? I've looked at Pipe-edia and it talks about 5 two-digit numbers. Hoping to simply find a list and what they mean. Thanks.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Check out Rick Hacker's book, The Ultimate Pipe Book. It's all in there. That's one of those things I used to know right off the top of my noodle but I can't remember stuff at my age. In fact... where am I???? 

If someone more knowledgable than I doesn't "pipe up" (pun intended) before I get home tonight, I'll check the book and post the answers for you.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Great, thanks dm!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Okie dokie - here we go. Most of this stuff is direct quotes from Hacker:

Up until 1955, all Dunills had a patent number and a single digit year date.

From 1955-1960, they had a single digit denoting thelast number of the year in which it was made (i.e 5 was 1955, 0 was 1960)

From '60-'69, they put a line under this single number (underscore)

In the 1970's, they put two digits with an underscore line - 11 was 1971, 12 was '72, etc

In the 1980's, the two digit number starts with a 2 and ends with the year the pipe was made - 21 is 1981, 22 is 1982, etc.

As the book was written in the 1980's, this is where I stop. My guess is that the 1990's, they either underscored the two digit numbers starting with 2 or started in on the 3's. Bear Graves could tell you more on that. My only Dunhill is stamped with the number 24 with an underscore so I'm guessing it was made in 1994.


----------



## rrb (Nov 23, 2008)

Try pipephil.eu


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Okie dokie - here we go. Most of this stuff is direct quotes from Hacker:
> 
> Up until 1955, all Dunills had a patent number and a single digit year date.
> 
> ...


See this is what is confusing me. I read something similar to this online and it speaks mainly of "2 digit" numbers. The one I am receiving is probably not too old. It is the same design as the Dunhill 1984 Christmas pipe. This pipe is stamped under the stem "DUNHILL CUMBERLAND" and then under the bowl it has "121 6106". When I look at new Dunhill pipes at various sites they seem to have a similar number I guess being the model number, (5106, 2106, etc.). So I'm assuming the 6106 is the model number, but I don't know what the "121" stands for. In the back of my mind I'm wondering if this pipe might actually be a Christmas pipe and the guy didn't know it. (I know, probably not). Did Dunhill make a particular Christmas pipe for that year and NEVER, EVER make another pipe in that exact same style? I wonder what stampings the 1984 Christmas pipes are stamped with?...

Thanks for the info.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Hendu3270 said:


> See this is what is confusing me. I read something similar to this online and it speaks mainly of "2 digit" numbers. The one I am receiving is probably not too old. It is the same design as the Dunhill 1984 Christmas pipe. This pipe is stamped under the stem "DUNHILL CUMBERLAND" and then under the bowl it has "121 6106". When I look at new Dunhill pipes at various sites they seem to have a similar number I guess being the model number, (5106, 2106, etc.). So I'm assuming the 6106 is the model number, but I don't know what the "121" stands for. In the back of my mind I'm wondering if this pipe might actually be a Christmas pipe and the guy didn't know it. (I know, probably not). Did Dunhill make a particular Christmas pipe for that year and NEVER, EVER make another pipe in that exact same style? I wonder what stampings the 1984 Christmas pipes are stamped with?...
> 
> Thanks for the info.


I would guess that your pipe is Shape # 6106 and was made in 2001. Just a guess, based on what I posted. Starting with the year 2000, they may have started using 3 digit numbers in place of the 2 digit numbers in the previous century. Makes sense, but I'm speculating. Shoot a PM to Bear Graves or contact him via smokingpipes.com. He'd know for sure.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

That makes sense to me. Thanks for the help dm. I'll pm bear.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Pm'd graves but haven't heard back yet.

Pipe arrived today. Interesting thing is that after the "Made in England" is an underscored "24" just like on yours. I just couldn't see it in the photos.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Hendu3270 said:


> Pm'd graves but haven't heard back yet.
> 
> Pipe arrived today. Interesting thing is that after the "Made in England" is an underscored "24" just like on yours. I just couldn't see it in the photos.


Congrats! You should have a perfect pipe - no surface flaws, drilling aberrations or anomalies of any kind. Dunhill is VERY anal about that. If their pipes exhibit any flaws of any kind, they become Parkers or Hardcastles, or they are discarded. Your Dunhill should be a completely perfect smoking instrument.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Congrats! You should have a perfect pipe - no surface flaws, drilling aberrations or anomalies of any kind. Dunhill is VERY anal about that. If their pipes exhibit any flaws of any kind, they become Parkers or Hardcastles, or they are discarded. Your Dunhill should be a completely perfect smoking instrument.


Thanks! Haven't had a chance to smoke it yet, but it is definitely drilled perfect that's for sure.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, once I got this pipe home and started looking at it a little closer and handling it I noticed the stem has a "sticky" feel to it. Not smooth like my other pipes. It was also very dull, almost like a matte finish. I figured maybe the previous owner put something on it to hide some oxidation so I wetted my thumb and wiped across the underside of the stem and it immediately, and I mean instantly, turned yellow. So now I have an oxidized stem. I'm gonna try sanding it down lightly this weekend. I have 800 grit, 1000 grit and 2000 grit wet/dry paper that I will use. Hopefully It won't hurt the white "spot". I'm assuming all my other pipes are a different material? as this is the only pipe that turns yellow the moment I touch water to it.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Might want to try a Mr. Clean Magic Eraser before you go for sandpaper. A little dab of Vaseline will protect the white dot if you want to give the stem a soak in bleach.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Hendu3270 said:


> Well, once I got this pipe home and started looking at it a little closer and handling it I noticed the stem has a "sticky" feel to it. Not smooth like my other pipes. It was also very dull, almost like a matte finish. I figured maybe the previous owner put something on it to hide some oxidation so I wetted my thumb and wiped across the underside of the stem and it immediately, and I mean instantly, turned yellow. So now I have an oxidized stem. I'm gonna try sanding it down lightly this weekend. I have 800 grit, 1000 grit and 2000 grit wet/dry paper that I will use. Hopefully It won't hurt the white "spot". I'm assuming all my other pipes are a different material? as this is the only pipe that turns yellow the moment I touch water to it.


I'd like to correct my earlier statement: You now have a perfect pipe unless someone that doesn't work at Dunhill fudged it up!

DON'T SANDPAPER THE WHITE DOT!!!!! In fact, protect it with vaseline or something so you don't accidentally mar or erase it. I'd go with Quench's suggestion and try the Magic Eraser followed by olive oil (for shining back up after the eraser dulls the finish) or bleach, but do cover the spot. Good luck! Post a pic?


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hmmmm, maybe I'll try the magic eraser first instead of the sand paper. I already have a couple that I picked up to use on an old Dr. Grabow. I didn't notice much difference when using it though. Are you suppossed to use it on the stem with water or are you guys using it while dry like a "buffer"?


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

ill post a pic when i get back to work on tuesday. (posting from my phone right now). i forgot to take a pic of the "before" but i did take couple of the after. i noticed no difference when i used the magic eraser on a dr. grabow recently. this dunhill stem is a cumberland so its the brown black striped style. i went ahead and washed the stem which totally oxidized all of it. it was so hazy yellowy that you couldnt even see that it was two-tone. i rubbed it down with 91% alcohol and then went to work with the eraser for about 20 minutes. dried it off and massaged a little olive oil on it and it looks perfect! im so glad i didnt do the sand paper thing. thanks guys.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

Here's a quick pic of the pipe. I worked and scrubbing out the charring marks on the rim some on Friday but still haven't removed them all. Not sure if there is something that dissolves the charred areas in the lower areas of the wood but if anyone knows, please inform me.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Hendu3270 said:


> Here's a quick pic of the pipe. I worked and scrubbing out the charring marks on the rim some on Friday but still haven't removed them all. Not sure if there is something that dissolves the charred areas in the lower areas of the wood but if anyone knows, please inform me.


Sweet pipe!

I haven't found anything to remove an actual burn on the pipe.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Sweet pipe!
> 
> I haven't found anything to remove an actual burn on the pipe.


Thanks!


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Chris,

Sorry to weigh in on this so long after you posted but I just arrived the other day.

Don't mess with the burn - nothing that you can do.

The best man I know of for dating *Dunhills* is *R.D. Field* out of Philadelphia. I believe that he imports *Radice* and *Ashton* pipes (he used to).

The stem oxidation will likely return unless you remove all the oxidized material. You'll be at it a long time with 800 grit.

The same Mr. Field might (if you find him and he's willing to assist you) be able to give you some pointers in restoration and how to preserve value. If you speak to him please send him my regards (Pete Siegel).

Best of luck,

Pete


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

NeverBend said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Sorry to weigh in on this so long after you posted but I just arrived the other day.
> 
> ...


Pete,

Weren't you involved in the Elephant & Castle tobaccos? If memory serves, you were one of the Siegel brothers that made up Marble Arch. On the other hand, I'm getting old! But it seems to me I met you at one of the shows in the early 1990's, the same year I met Edsel James, who I find is the best Dunhill guy!  If he's still alive, that is.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

NeverBend said:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> Sorry to weigh in on this so long after you posted but I just arrived the other day.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Pete. I have a photo of the stamping (shown below) sent to a guy that is referenced on the Dunhill Pipedia site. From what I've read the 24 and the 6106 are explained. I just can't help but think the "121" is a serial number for a series or something ray2:


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

Hendu3270 said:


> From what I've read the 24 and the 6106 are explained. I just can't help but think the "121" is a serial number for a series or something ray2:


the 24 is year in code it was made (94, as you know).
6106 is the shape


> 1st digit - denotes the size of the pipe - 1 through 6
> 2nd digit - denotes the style of the mouthpiece (0,1=tapered, 2=saddle)
> 3rd and 4th digits - denote the generic pipe shape
> e.g. 6106 (6 = size 1 = style of mouthpiece 06 = Pot)


i'm trying to find out the 121 as well. got me interested.

re-edit: i wonder if the "121" is the number of a special edition pipe?
in your previous thread about a Christmas pipe from '84 (that looked like this one), got me to thinking. if they only make 300 Christmas pipes, you'd think they'd # them somewhere/somehow.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

IHT said:


> the 24 is year in code it was made (94, as you know).
> 6106 is the shape
> 
> i'm trying to find out the 121 as well. got me interested.


Actually the 24 being the year 1994 was an assumption from an earlier post in this thread. What I have read in the dating material is that *18* is 1978, *19* is 1979,* 20 *is 1980, *21* is 1981, *22* is 1982, etc. and these can be plain *or* underlined. If you were to continue with the date codes in this manner, the 90's would be the 30's. So I'm thinking the 24 could be 1984. The material didn't specifically state for certain that "underlined" numbers represent the 90's. Of course I'm definitely not an expert.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

IHT said:


> re-edit: i wonder if the "121" is the number of a special edition pipe?
> in your previous thread about a Christmas pipe from '84 (that looked like this one), got me to thinking. if they only make 300 Christmas pipes, you'd think they'd # them somewhere/somehow.


Exactly what I'm wondering about. In the Christmas pipes in the 90's and now, they state 121 of 500 or 121 of 350, etc. But I don't know what they did in the 80's.??....


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

true, true...

here's a couple llinks to look at.
PipeSMOKE 12/97 - Collecting Christmas Pipes (pg.2)
oddly enough, the photo you posted in that previous discussion about hunting for a shape came from this linked page.
Dunhill Christmas


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i called LJ Peretti's, the last link in my previous post, the ones who took those photos...
seems i got the 1 guy that knows nothing, told me to call back tomorrow afternoon and talk to "Steve", and that he'd know.

y'know what... i think you're right in that it's an '84... i also think it's one of their Christmas pipes.
check out the '89 xmas pipe on smokingpipes.com English Estate Dunhill Cumberland 1989 Christmas Pipe (49/350) (with box) (5101) Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com
_Stamping:
5101
49 OF 350
DUNHILL CUMBERLAND
MADE IN ENGLAND 29 [ 29 is underlined]_


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

IHT said:


> i called LJ Peretti's, the last link in my previous post, the ones who took those photos...
> seems i got the 1 guy that knows nothing, told me to call back tomorrow afternoon and talk to "Steve", and that he'd know.
> 
> y'know what... i think you're right in that it's an '84... i also think it's one of their Christmas pipes.
> ...


The one thing about that pipe that makes me think this is NOT a Christmas Pipe is they sya it's stamped "49 *of 350*". Hmm, interesting mystery we have going here.


----------



## Hendu3270 (Jan 23, 2009)

IHT said:


> oddly enough, the photo you posted in that previous discussion about hunting for a shape came from this linked page.
> Dunhill Christmas


That's the exact site I posted the original pic from. I also emailed the guy asking if he could ask his customer exactly what the pipe is stamped with, but I never heard back.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

maybe they didn't actually have "49 *of 350*" on there and just a 49? it could've changed from year to year... too bad we don't see the stamping of the one on smokingpipes.

the # to LJ Peretti's is in that link if you wanted to call "Steve" tomorrow afternoon. i'm obviously curious to know if you found a steal or not. that's a really cool shape, i'm a fan of "pots" and cumberland stems, never saw one shaped like that before.


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Pete,
> 
> Weren't you involved in the Elephant & Castle tobaccos? If memory serves, you were one of the Siegel brothers that made up Marble Arch. On the other hand, I'm getting old! But it seems to me I met you at one of the shows in the early 1990's, the same year I met Edsel James, who I find is the best Dunhill guy!  If he's still alive, that is.


Hi DMKerr,

Nice to 're-meet' you.

I certainly hope that _Edsel_ is still with us, nice man. He had a lot of *Dunhills* (esp used) in his Murfreesboro, TN store as I recall (was only there once). I'm sure that he could date this pipe. Saw the pic (below) and it's a *Cumberland*.

Funny that you mention *E&C* because I hadn't seen the page about them that my brother wrote until the other day. He's a good writer but other than discussing my ideas with him he had little to do with the creation of the blends that I made with _Ken McConnell_. His write-up of the blends is often inaccurate about the tobaccos themselves.

I still have a few tins and should smoke them soon. Nice that you remembered them (E&C) and perhaps someday I'll set the record straight on their origins.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

NeverBend said:


> Hi DMKerr,
> 
> Nice to 're-meet' you.
> 
> ...


Yikes! I didn't mean to stir anything up! :scared:

I was never at Edsel's store but I did meet him several times at various shows. One thing he used to say that I've never forgotten is that he showed his disdain for freehand pipes by saying they looked like human organs. :rofl:

He was quite a salesman. Really nice guy. Anyway, you gave me a tin of one of the E&C blends (the purple tin but I don't recall the name) and I had half a tin of New World in my backpack. The nice thing about memories is they're fun; the tough thing about 'em is they're SO fleeting!!!!


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

Hendu3270 said:


> Thanks for the info Pete. I have a photo of the stamping (shown below) sent to a guy that is referenced on the Dunhill Pipedia site. From what I've read the 24 and the 6106 are explained. I just can't help but think the "121" is a serial number for a series or something ray2:


Hi Chris,

Thanks for the photo.

Definitely 1984

6106 shape and 121 probably a count (certain number made).

I probably wouldn't know of the guy on Dunhil Pipedia unless he's been around a while.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Yikes! I didn't mean to stir anything up! :scared:
> 
> I was never at Edsel's store but I did meet him several times at various shows. One thing he used to say that I've never forgotten is that he showed his disdain for freehand pipes by saying they looked like human organs. :rofl:
> 
> He was quite a salesman. Really nice guy. Anyway, you gave me a tin of one of the E&C blends (the purple tin but I don't recall the name) and I had half a tin of New World in my backpack. The nice thing about memories is they're fun; the tough thing about 'em is they're SO fleeting!!!!


Hi DMKerr,

You didn't stir anything up. It's just revisionist history and I like to be as accurate as I can while I still have my wits.

*The Stout* (dark purple). I must have liked you because there was no more coming by that time and I adored The Stout.

I once said to *Mark Tinsky* (American Smoking Pipe):

If you took 1000 monkeys and gave them sanding wheels and briar you'd end up with a lot of _freehands_ and no _billiards_.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

NeverBend said:


> Hi DMKerr,
> 
> You didn't stir anything up. It's just revisionist history and I like to be as accurate as I can while I still have my wits.
> 
> ...


Well, I may have been messed up on my years but it was sometime between about 1988 and 1992. But hey, I'm glad you liked me enough to give me The Stout! I do recall that I could never order any through the shop I worked at, but we ordered from the other (sister shop, same owner) shop and for all I know the owner scarfed it all up himself! It was quite nice tobacco. As I recall, I enjoyed it more than New World. So thanks! 

As for the monkeys, that's true... but then again, you'd have pipemaking monkeys!


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> ...I'm glad you liked me enough to give me The Stout! ...It was quite nice tobacco. As I recall, I enjoyed it more than New World. So thanks!
> 
> As for the monkeys, that's true... but then again, you'd have pipemaking monkeys!


Hi DMKerr,

Trained monkeys are a valuable commodity!

The story of *Cromwell* on the *E&C* site is accurate and although the tobacco is supposed to be the same as *Davidoff's Royalty* it's not.

*McConnell* added dark _Carolina_ leaf to make it different from Royalty and the result was a richer, less dry but sweeter smoke that was less distinctly *Latakia*. I don't know that I ever told my brother that it wasn't the same but it was clear when you smoked them.

Royalty was a classic, medium bodied English mixture (20% Latakia) and I surprised McConnell when I wanted to add 20% more (thus 40% of 120% or 1/3) Latakia and the result was *The Stout*. This was possible because the Latakia stock that McConnell used wasn't the processed, tar added stuff that the American bulk suppliers had.

The Stout needed some aging but I feel that it was a great blend. Glad that you liked it.

*Old World* was something of an acquired taste because it was light in _Virginia_ and Latakia so that these flavors didn't overpower the _Cuban_ cigar leaf.

Regards,

Pete


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

NeverBend said:


> Hi DMKerr,
> 
> Trained monkeys are a valuable commodity!


Yes, but you need at least two. Invariably, if you have one, he insists on grabbing an old typewriter and pounding out Shakespeare...


----------



## NeverBend (Aug 29, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Yes, but you need at least two. Invariably, if you have one, he insists on grabbing an old typewriter and pounding out Shakespeare...


Hi Mark,



My dad would have loved that (English Professor).

I fit in the monkey category because I never made a billiard (I tried).

Regards,

Pete


----------

